# Critique/witch 2 would you pick



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

From our batch of 9 girls so far this year im specifically looking at these 3 doelings to retain in our herd. We will be keeping 3 but we just had two nubian grade girls born a week ago and we may keep one of them so looking at these pictures witch 2 would you keep? Or would you keep all 3. Give me your opinion! 
1st doe is a baby born Jan. 10th
2nd girl was born on feb. 15
And 3rd was born Feb. 13
In the last pic there in order backwards with the pink collared baby 1st and the tan doeling last. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the looks of the first doe, not sure on the other two. 

They're pretty girls, I like them!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks the 2 younger ones were being terds the 1st doe was acually doing really good considering that shes a spoiled brat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone else???


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think the 1st is best...


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I would keep the first two, if you are keeping two. The first one if only one. They are pretty girls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

#1 for sure - she has a smooth, pleasing shape and a sturdy, but not stocky, bone structure. And I'd also choose #2 for similar reasons, just a bit lesser. The third looks a little too bony and "weak" in structure.

But those are "logical" reasons.  
I would, myself, choose by personality  I have a family herd - my goaties are pets first. :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the first doe, and the yellow collar doe the best. Pink colored one is weakest structurally.
When you can, I'd like to see a clipped picture of the one with the yellow collar, she seems to have some stronger structure in some areas, then in others I'm not sure if hair is hiding anything. 
However #1 and #2 are good does.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Yes number 2 is very very hairy. I also agree on 3 being the weekest structurally. Its surprising to see what comes out of these girls sometimes, because #3's mother has done the best in the show ring ( reserves as a kid and grand as a yearling. Shes a first freshener this year ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Would like to say that doe #1 was grand under scott bice from redwood hills at the show that we went to this weekend and doe #2 was reserve at a show we went to a month ago. We ended up selling #3. Thanks to all who helped in our decision.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on the wins! :stars:  they are both turning out really nicely


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks! Thats an older picture of Imani ( doe 2 ) but shes growing and showing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

